# new here



## irulan (Oct 3, 2015)

hi, i registered here to ask a specific question.

i've had 2 mice for 3 years now caught them as babies in my kitchen. not breeding, the are now part of our animal family.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------

